# CO (135 cw/ccw)



## aznblur (Sep 20, 2007)

How would you do corner orientation (135) clockwise or counter clockwise without long setup moves?


----------



## Pedro (Sep 20, 2007)

if 1=UFL 3=UBR and 5=DFL, I'd do it like this:

B2 (R' U' R U)*2 L ((R' U' R U)*2 L (R' U' R U)*2 L2 B2 (for clockwise)

for ccw, just use (U' R' U R)*2 instead


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 20, 2007)

long setup moves? R' D R to move them all to the top layer or R2 U B2 to move them all to the down layer.

Maybe you should cube explorer to find an optimal solution?


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 21, 2007)

L' brings all 3 to U-layer. No need to use anything longer than that.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 21, 2007)

A lot of people like solving corners on the bottom better because (RUR'U')*2 and (U R U' R')*2 are so fast to execute.


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 21, 2007)

Then R L. Setups for CO are really easy.


----------

